# Fan Speed problems

## REEPER01

I've done some searching on these forums but not had much success. I have an amilo m 7440g laptop running gentoo sources with acpi support compiled into the kernel according to the gentoo power mangement guide. After the following the guide I've managed to get cpu frequency scaling working ( which I confirmed by monitoring /proc/cpuinfo and placing the cpu under various loads causing the clock speed to vary between 600 and 1600 mhz) however my cpu fan is always running at full speed regardless of the cpu clock speed. My dmesg output concerning the fans :

ACPI: Fan [FN1] (off)

ACPI: Fan [FN2] (off)

Not entirely sure what to make of that. Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks for your time.

----------

## REEPER01

Bump

----------

## REEPER01

Will a change of kernel do the trick ? Or is the acpi code standard in most kernels available ?

----------

## REEPER01

Sorry to keep bumping this but it's a relatively significant problem for me. I've tried quite a few things including lm_sensors however even after following the indications of the sensors-detect script I can't find any sensors. This is a relatively annoying problem and is stopping me from using linux. Any form of suggestion would be appreciated.

----------

## ctford0

I'm assuming that you have have fan support under acpi compiled in your kernel?

chris

----------

## REEPER01

I do indeed

----------

## REEPER01

Sorry about another bump but I would like to resolve the issue, had no luck with solving this.

----------

## joltz

Hi, i'm in the same situation like "REEPER0" but i have an Amilo M3438G.  :Confused: 

If anyone can help us, this will be cool   :Sad: 

(Sorry for my english mistakes because i'm french)

----------

## mixmasta

```
ls /proc/acpi/fan/
```

My laptop has nothing in this folder either, but the fan works fine on its own automatically.  Did you enable thermal zones, etc?

----------

## joltz

My /proc/acpi/fan is empty.   :Confused: 

Yes u have thermal zone enabled in kernel.

 here is what is actually enabled my kernel:

```

   [*] ACPI Support

   [*]   Sleep States

   [ ]     /proc/acpi/sleep (deprecated)

   <*>   AC Adapter

   <*>   Battery

   <*>   Button

   <*>   Video

   <M>   Generic Hotkey (EXPERIMENTAL)

   <*>   Fan

   <*>   Processor

   <*>     Thermal Zone  

```

and

```

cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature

temperature:             50 C

```

The fan noise make me crazy   :Sad: 

----------

## mixmasta

Does it make noise when you run something like the BIOS setup or DOS?  Just wondering.

----------

## joltz

When i power on the notebook, i hear fan noise while 2 or 3 seconds and no noise until kernel start booting.

When i select my kernel for booting in grub the fan make no noise, 

but when some modules are loaded while boot the fan is going at full speed for the rest of the time.  :Sad: 

----------

## joltz

I tried to follow this HOWTO : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-122145-highlight-dsdt.html

In the subsection "10a. Windows-only DSDT functionality ",

I've Disassembled the DSDT, and in the dsdt.dsl and i found:

```

   Name (OSVR, Ones)

    Method (OSFL, 0, NotSerialized)

    {

        Store (0x4C, \_SB.PCI0.SBRG.APMC)

        If (LNotEqual (OSVR, Ones))

        {

            Return (OSVR)

        }

        If (LEqual (PICM, 0x00))

        {

            Store (0xAC, DBG8)

        }

        Store (0x01, OSVR)

        If (MCTH (\_OS, "Microsoft Windows NT"))

        {

            Store (0x00, OSVR)

        }

        Else

        {

            If (MCTH (\_OS, "Microsoft WindowsME: Millennium Edition"))

            {

                Store (0x02, OSVR)

            }

            If (MCTH (\_OS, "Linux"))

            {

                Store (0x03, OSVR)

            }

        }

        Return (OSVR)

    }

(.....)

                       Method (_REG, 2, NotSerialized)

                        {

                            If (LEqual (Arg0, 0x03))

                            {

                                Store (Arg1, FGEC)

                                Store (0x00, OSEC)

                                If (CondRefOf (_OSI, Local0))

                                {

                                    If (\_OSI ("Windows 2001"))

                                    {

                                        Store (0x04, OSEC)

                                    }

                                }

                                Else

                                {

                                    Store (\_OS, Local0)

                                    If (MCTH (Local0, "Microsoft Windows NT"))

                                    {

                                        Store (0x02, OSEC)

                                        Store (\_SB.PCI0.SBRG.EC0.XCIN, APMS)

                                    }

                                    Else

                                    {

                                        If (MCTH (Local0, "Microsoft Windows"))

                                        {

                                            Store (0x01, OSEC)

                                        }

                                        Else

                                        {

                                            If (MCTH (Local0, "Microsoft WindowsME: Millennium Edition"))

                                            {

                                                Store (0x03, OSEC)

                                            }

                                            Else

                                            {

                                                If (MCTH (Local0, "Linux"))

                                                {

                                                    Store (0x00, OSEC)

                                                }

                                            }

                                        }

                                    }

                                }

                                Store (0xB8, \_SB.PCI0.SBRG.APMC)

                                Notify (\_PR.CPU1, 0x80)

                            }

                        }

```

When i power on the notebook on the morning, i hear no noise from the fan during the boot process.

The fan begin to make noise for the rest of the day, when the login prompt appear...

I tried to add next line to kernel line in /boot/grub/grub.conf:

```

acpi_os_name="Microsoft Windows NT"  ==> fan is still at full speed all the time

acpi_os_name="Linux" ==> Fan is still at full speed all the time

acpi_os_name="Microsoft Windows XP" ==> Fan is still at full speed all the time

```

 :Sad:  I don't know what i can do to solve this problem! If this problem can't be solved i'll be forced to reinstall windows XP.

----------

## joltz

No one can help please ?  :Rolling Eyes:   :Confused:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mixmasta

Yeah, sounds like the kernel is turning on the fan, maybe your laptop isn't compatible with linux's acpi code?  Is it old?  I don't recognize the name.

Have you tried apm instead?  Or disabling both completely? If the problem doesn't happen in DOS or BIOS then it shouldn't if you disable it in linux.

Or, putting a resistor or switch on the power cable to the fan is another option.  :Wink: 

----------

## joltz

 *mixmasta wrote:*   

> Yeah, sounds like the kernel is turning on the fan, maybe your laptop isn't compatible with linux's acpi code?  Is it old?  I don't recognize the name.
> 
> Have you tried apm instead?  Or disabling both completely? If the problem doesn't happen in DOS or BIOS then it shouldn't if you disable it in linux.
> 
> Or, putting a resistor or switch on the power cable to the fan is another option. 

 

I don't think that my laptop isn't compatible with linux's acpi code because i've no error from ACPI in dmesg, and i've recently fixed my DSDT. All seems to be OK, (sleep, etc...) but this fan ! It's running at full speed all the time after boot.   :Sad: 

This is a fujitsu-siemens M3438G, and i think that it was released 1years ago but i'm not sure.

No, i haven't tried apm and disabling acpi & apm... You think that i should do this ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

lol, i don't want to put a resistor or switch on the power cable, this is not very estetic   :Smile: 

----------

## mixmasta

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> No, i haven't tried apm and disabling acpi & apm... You think that i should do this ? 
> 
> 

 

Looks like your only hope, unless you or someone else knows how to debug hardware acpi and kernel mods.

Also, I'd be interested to find out what a totally different config did ... you might want to give the ubuntu and/or knoppix livecd's a try and see if the problem continues.

After that .... any other ideas?   You might complain to the vendor and/or upgrade  the bios.  Perhaps it has acpi bugs.

----------

## joltz

Hi! trank's for your help, but i've tried to disable acpi & apm in the kernel and this make no changes ! i've the same  fan speed problem!

I've seen this link: 

```
http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=5670
```

 !!   :Sad:  This make me desperate..

So, i decided to give up this problem and reinstall windows XP because this make me nervous.. 

I'm tired of searching and waiting without a solve  :Exclamation:  Linux is good, but not better than windows in compatibilities ways.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Maybe i'll use it on a PC as gateway or ftp server later... i think that linux can't be a desktop OS.

So, thank you nevertheless..Last edited by joltz on Sun Jul 09, 2006 7:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## joltz

 *REEPER01 wrote:*   

> I've done some searching on these forums but not had much success. I have an amilo m 7440g laptop running gentoo sources with acpi support compiled into the kernel according to the gentoo power mangement guide. After the following the guide I've managed to get cpu frequency scaling working ( which I confirmed by monitoring /proc/cpuinfo and placing the cpu under various loads causing the clock speed to vary between 600 and 1600 mhz) however my cpu fan is always running at full speed regardless of the cpu clock speed. My dmesg output concerning the fans :
> 
> ACPI: Fan [FN1] (off)
> 
> ACPI: Fan [FN2] (off)
> ...

 

----------

